# Seeking recommendation for cooking classes in Florence



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

We will be spending a month in Italy, splitting time among Florence, Sienna and Lucca. Could anyone recommend a private cooking class in these three areas? We have a 5-year old boy so would not be interested in a mass cooking class for 20 people. From my initial research, there are large companies/cooking schools that offer cooking classes but we can't seem to "click" with any of them. We don't mind going to a private and small owner who has more flexibility for a few hours-half day session and offering a more personal service.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## BelloBello (Jan 18, 2014)

*cooking classes.*

There are many being offered in Italy, in most regions, and many offer excursions.
I searched 'cooking tours in Italy'. I found a few in Florence.

I tried posting a link..but unble to.


----------



## Eugenio Nanni (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes I know a lot of them,

let me know if still interested


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Eugenio Nanni said:


> Yes I know a lot of them,
> 
> let me know if still interested


Yes, please. I am still interested.

Thank you.


----------



## Eugenio Nanni (Feb 21, 2014)

I cant send links, but you have to search for example "sfogline"


----------



## vagatont (May 20, 2014)

*cooking school in Florence*

You could take into consideration desinare.it that has several kind of different calsses including also kids and whole families...


----------

